# Game 33: Boston Celtics (13-19) @ Washington Wizards (12-18)



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

@ 

*The Particulars*
Date: Saturday, January 7th
Time: 7:00 PM ET
TV: FSNNE

*Projected Lineups*










































































*Game Preview*




> WASHINGTON (Ticker) -- One night after suffering embarrassing losses, the Washington Wizards and Boston Celtics each hope to get back on track Saturday when they square off in the nation's capital.
> 
> 
> The Wizards dropped their fourth straight game Friday, 113-92, to New York, which entered with only two wins in its previous 12 games.
> ...


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Jefferson is struggling early on here tonight, he's 1-5. Guess he really is human...heh.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Game tonight is looking like it's going to be a lot of running and gunning. I think the Celtics need to slow it down a little bit. They should still run but no need to take quick shots unless they are good ones.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Delonte is 3 for 3 again tonight. 2 3s and a long 2.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Delonte is not a shooter lol



:clown:


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Where did Orien come from? He's killing it the past few games. Steals, shots, all around good play...


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

KingHandles said:


> Where did Orien come from? He's killing it the past few games. Steals, shots, all around good play...


Must of been right after I told him he is the best PG in the game at the Pen Room


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

What's Ricky 7 of 7? It's about time he established his shot early in the game. It seems like he hasn't dont much of anything for about 2 weeks now...


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Marcus Banks talent has been saving us for a while now


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

DWest Superstar said:


> Marcus Banks talent has been saving us for a while now


Don't be so negative. Provide the positive insight! :cheers:


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

In 4 minutes Banks has straight zeros aside from 2 fouls.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Orien Greene and De,lonte west will be a tandem for the future


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Perkins has 8 rebounds tonight


But he does not fit into Doc's no defense gameplan so he won't get minutes


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Delonte's shot is simply amazing right now...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Nice clutch shot with with 2 seconds left by Paul, not to great of a half for him...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Great tip in by LaFrentz. I don't know how he tapped that ball into the basket.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Celtics really have to stop playing zone on defense. Last night they got tore up by the Hawks outside shooters. Tonight they are alerady starting to get torn up.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Wow. Great dunk by Delonte!


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

somethin tells me everyone is watching the patriots game...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Yeah...you should be too!


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Are you kidding me? 

Scalabrine? Did he just ....


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Lanteri said:


> Are you kidding me?
> 
> Scalabrine? Did he just ....


:jawdrop:

Wow...!!!


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

i was like... what!?!?! 

when they took out allen for veal but he drains the 3!!!!


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Delonte!!!! Clutch!!! Great tip by Ricky!


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

rtrjkjgrdklfghaldffasldjhgiudfhuihgidf gsdfgsdhfgfdgfdgfd


THATS MY BOY DELONTE!!!!!


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Wow what a bail out.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Delonte West with a the nice second-shot after Ricky tipped it to him.

Gilbert Arenas gets "bailed out" with a drawn foul instead of being called for traveling with 3.5 seconds left; down one.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

delonte hits the jumper and 102-101 celts...

but the refs bailed arenas out when he drove to the basket when pierce was moving back the whole way... bad call..

they really need to do reviews like the NFL's because 1 call by a ref caused the outcome of the game...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The refs lose the game for us. Just once I would like the Celtics to win in a game that isn't very close. It seems like every game is decided by two points.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Congratulations Wizards you just got a win from the refs. Absolutely terrible.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Loosing a game on a bull**** call, that was a heartbreaker...


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

wow can you say robbed???


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Yes, terrible.

Now, let's watch the Patriots game.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Go Jaguars!


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Lanteri said:


> Go Jaguars!


:cheers:

Finially...


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

KingHandles said:


> :cheers:
> 
> Finially...


die, no legends for you


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

I agree that was a bad call at the end of the game, Arenas traveled and was bailed by the refs.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Lanteri said:


> Go Jaguars!


Once again, how about them Titans!

:nah:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

DWest Superstar said:


> Orien Greene and De,lonte west will be a tandem for the future


While they've both played great recently/whole season, respectively, if either of them are the future of this team, we're in pretty bad shape.

West = JR Bremer
Greene = Bench Player
Banks = Out of the League.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Wow, Perk gets 31 minutes and Reed doesn't play.

Wow Glen, you are really something.


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

why does reed deserve to play that bad? the team is -17.6 points when he's in (+1.3 when he's out)...i realize this stat has serious flaws, but it's not like great things happen when he steps on the court. there are many other reasons why i would complain about glenn, but benching reed isn't one of 'em.

since that concussion, delonte has been wet.

i wish this team would practice defense every now and then.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Delontes Herpes said:


> why does reed deserve to play that bad? the team is -17.6 points when he's in (+1.3 when he's out)...i realize this stat has serious flaws, but it's not like great things happen when he steps on the court. there are many other reasons why i would complain about glenn, but benching reed isn't one of 'em.
> 
> since that concussion, delonte has been wet.
> 
> i wish this team would practice defense every now and then.


Reed isn't anything special, but it bothers me that he's gotten no minutes in 20 games, then for 5 games he plays 30 minutes and now he doesn't play again. Same with Perkins, the game before this one he played 1 second, and this game he plays 31 minutes.

That's not a good strategy to use on a young player.


----------



## lempbizkit (Dec 25, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> While they've both played great recently/whole season, respectively, if either of them are the future of this team, we're in pretty bad shape.
> 
> West = JR Bremer


Besides the fact that they both played in the A-10 there are no comparisons to be made between those two. Bremer could shoot somewhat and that was it. He had no other skills. West won't be out of the league in 2 years.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

lempbizkit said:


> Besides the fact that they both played in the A-10 there are no comparisons to be made between those two. Bremer could shoot somewhat and that was it. He had no other skills. West won't be out of the league in 2 years.


Don't even argue with him. I talked to him on AIM and he was hell bent on the comparison. I told him I'm never talking to him again and to put the pipe down. :biggrin:


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

West is far better than Bremer. I truly believe West has the tools and the head to be a good to very good NBA point guard for a long time.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Causeway said:


> West is far better than Bremer. I truly believe West has the tools and the head to be a good to very good NBA point guard for a long time.


Yeh but to others apparently talent matters more than numbers


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

lempbizkit said:


> Besides the fact that they both played in the A-10 there are no comparisons to be made between those two. Bremer could shoot somewhat and that was it. He had no other skills. West won't be out of the league in 2 years.


Bremer = Brings the ball up, gives it to someone else to set up the offense.
West = Brings the ball up, gives it to someone else to set up the offense.

Bremer = Average defender.
West = Average defender.

Bremer = Average shooter.
West = Better than average shooter.

Bremer = Good rebounder.
West = A bit of a better rebounder.

Bremer = Great hustler. Had "it."
West = Great hustler. Has "it."

Shall I go on?


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

It sure looks like West is overall better based on what you wrote


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Causeway said:


> West is far better than Bremer. I truly believe West has the tools and the head to be a good to very good NBA point guard for a long time.


A PG that averages more rebounds than assists?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

DWest Superstar said:


> It sure looks like West is overall better based on what you wrote


If you'd take off the West shades, maybe you'll be able to see better that what I wrote for West, is almost exactly the same as what I wrote for Bremer.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

DWest Superstar said:


> Yeh but to others apparently talent matters more than numbers


Yes, too bad they are/were both at their peaks...except that I remember winning with Bremer at the point.


----------



## lempbizkit (Dec 25, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> Bremer = Brings the ball up, gives it to someone else to set up the offense.
> West = Brings the ball up, gives it to someone else to set up the offense.
> 
> Bremer = Average defender.
> ...


I don't remember Bremer being a good rebounder or a that great of a hustler. You'd think that if he could do all the things you listed he'd still have a roster spot somewhere.

In looking at the stats of Bremers 1 full year here compared to Delonte this year, West is better in the following categories:

FG%, 3pt FG%, Assists, Rebounds, Blocks, Steals, FT %, and PPG. 

Every meaningful stat he is better. 

Please try to continue this somehow.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

lempbizkit said:


> I don't remember Bremer being a good rebounder or a that great of a hustler. You'd think that if he could do all the things you listed he'd still have a roster spot somewhere.
> 
> In looking at the stats of Bremers 1 full year here compared to Delonte this year, West is better in the following categories:
> 
> ...


1) You're comparing a rookie to a 2nd year player
2) You're comparing a guy who played 20 minutes to a guy that plays 40 minutes. Do a per 48 minute search and all the numbers look very similar. 

But look at the guys playing style, it's exactly the same, neither could create any type of offense for his teamates, and is best used as a spot up shooter. Only difference is, West is a bit of a better player, more talented, and was picked in the 1st round.

Both of them are left handed 2 guard, stuck in a point guards body.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

> 1) You're comparing a rookie to a 2nd year player


Delonte came out a year early and is know equal in age to Bremer

And won't you accept that West is just a bette player than Banks, Bremer, etc.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> neither could create any type of offense for his teamates


West improves that attribute more and more every game. His passing seems to get better and his playmaking ability has gotten alot better since the season began.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

DWest Superstar said:


> Delonte came out a year early and is know equal in age to Bremer


Uh...so? 



DWest Superstar said:


> And won't you accept that West is just a bette player than Banks, Bremer, etc.


Ok...? I don't ever recall saying that.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

KingHandles said:


> West improves that attribute more and more every game. His passing seems to get better and his playmaking ability has gotten alot better since the season began.


Oh geez, he's getting better at completing 2 feet passes? Wow! Impressive.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Aqua answer will mean the same thing but in different varitations every time

-But he has no talent


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

DWest Superstar said:


> Delonte came out a year early and is know equal in age to Bremer
> 
> And won't you accept that West is just a bette player than Banks, Bremer, etc.


 :biggrin: 
Oh, yeah, aqua will just "accept it" 
:angel:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Premier said:


> The refs lose the game for us. Just once I would like the Celtics to win in a game that isn't very close. It seems like every game is decided by two points.


oooohhh boy was i friggin seething at that call. I HATE THAT REF WHOEVER HE IS, HE'S ON MY edit-aqua OF REFS WITH TIM DONAGHY AND BENNY ADAMS


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Yes, too bad they are/were both at their peaks...except that I remember winning with Bremer at the point.


West is what - 22 years old. Are you saying he has peaked at 22? I'd say far from it. Most NBA players peak in their late 20's and even sometimes early 30's. Especially an NBA PG. It takes time. 



aquaitious said:


> A PG that averages more rebounds than assists?


At this point I don't see that as a negative. Again he's 22. Personally I've always felt with rebounding either you have it or you don't. It can't really be coached. However learning when and how to pass is something that if you have the right tools - which I think West has - can be taught and learned over time.

How long did it take Chauncey to become what he now is?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Causeway said:


> West is what - 22 years old. Are you saying he has peaked at 22? I'd say far from it. Most NBA players peak in their late 20's and even sometimes early 30's. Especially an NBA PG. It takes time.


He's not going to be like Marbury/Francis--a scoring PG-- and that's all he can become. He's not a true PG and never will be. He's got a great shot, he's done great for us, but he is not the solution to the Celtics PG situation.




> At this point I don't see that as a negative. Again he's 22. Personally I've always felt with rebounding either you have it or you don't. It can't really be coached. However learning when and how to pass is something that if you have the right tools - which I think West has - can be taught and learned over time.
> 
> How long did it take Chauncey to become what he now is?


Billups was the 3rd pick...West wasn't even in the top 20. Plus a Chanucy does not appear every year.

West is doing a great job with this team, but if we want to win anything we'll need a good PG, not a good player that can bring up the ball and give it to Davis to set up the offense, JR Bremer did that.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> He's not going to be like Marbury/Francis--a scoring PG-- and that's all he can become. He's not a true PG and never will be. He's got a great shot, he's done great for us, but he is not the solution to the Celtics PG situation..


too soon to tell. he's 22 and has shown great signs.




aquaitious said:


> Billups was the 3rd pick...West wasn't even in the top 20. Plus a Chanucy does not appear every year.
> 
> West is doing a great job with this team, but if we want to win anything we'll need a good PG, not a good player that can bring up the ball and give it to Davis to set up the offense, JR Bremer did that.


I was not comparing West to Billups. I was making the point that it takes time in the NBA to beacome a good/great PG. It took Billups time and it will take West time. We gave up on Billups too quickly. I think West - while not in the league of a Billups - but I think he will be a great PG.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> He's not going to be like Marbury/Francis--a scoring PG-- and that's all he can become. He's not a true PG and never will be. He's got a great shot, he's done great for us, but he is not the solution to the Celtics PG situation.


I think you're underrating West (if that's even possible). West is not the solution but he is playing magnificient basketball right now and certainly has potential to be a solid point guard.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

I'd have to agree. 
I've not been the biggest West fan, but he may be developing into a point guard before our eyes. 
He's still got plenty of ground to cover, but he's improved a lot.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm not underrating West. 

I've been praising him since the season, but in the end he is still not a PG.

He's played better basketball than any of our point guards in the last five years (well...Kenny, I always hated Kenny...) and probably more. He's a great shooter, he knows what he does on the floor, very good hustler, good rebounder, knows when to shoot when to pass, yet he's still not a real PG.

So far he's the biggest surprise of the season, just look at the game threads, I've said a million times that he's much better than he was last year, but I'm not counting on him to pass the ball to Perkins/Jefferson/Oden (LOL) in a few years.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> but I'm not counting on him to pass the ball to Perkins/Jefferson/Oden (LOL) in a few years.


I'd say start a vBookie thread on that one but who knows if this site will even be here in a few years. But I'd bet on him developing into at least a very solid NBA PG.


----------

